# 595 frame weights?



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Does anyone have good data on the frame weights of various 595 sizes? I've got an XXL but don't have a good scale. Wondering how much the sizes vary from the stated weight of 1040g for a size S uncut frame?


----------



## tmb (Feb 1, 2003)

My 09 595 XL weighs 1256g w/ uncut mast, E-post Ti 211g, HSC6 fork(uncut) 351g. The post and fork weight are right on the advertised weights so I figure the frame weight sounds about right too.

I'll be building it up w/ 08 Force (Bontrager SpeedLimit brakes), Bonty XXX carbon bars, RXL stem, Reynolds Assault wheels w/ Vittoria Rubino Pro's, Goodridge braided cable housing, WTB Devo saddle, Campy Record Ti pedals....should be 16lb-ish.

Can you tell I'm excited? Hope to build it next week!

T


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Cool, thatis pretty much in the realm of what I expected. I'm guessing my XXL weighs another +/- 150gr from your XL frame, so right around 1450-1500. 

I'm going with Super Record, Easton ec90 SLX wheels and guessing it's going to come in right around 15lbs. Not bad for such a giant bike!


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

i built up my XL 595 Ultra with SR11 but with Chorus cassette, 3T ARX Team stem, 3T Ergosum bars (44), Shamal Ultra 2 way fit wheels, Hutchinson Fusion 2 tubeless tires and Fizik Antares Kium saddle...with Keo Carbon pedals and 2 Look cages, she is right at 15.7 lbs.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Chris Keller said:


> i built up my XL 595 Ultra with SR11 but with Chorus cassette, 3T ARX Team stem, 3T Ergosum bars (44), Shamal Ultra 2 way fit wheels, Hutchinson Fusion 2 tubeless tires and Fizik Antares Kium saddle...with Keo Carbon pedals and 2 Look cages, she is right at 15.7 lbs.


Sounds like a sweet build! I'm thinking of doing the same with the SR/Chorus cassette route. $350 cassettes that don't last are just not worth the $$ in my book, no matter how light they are. 

I have a pair of Easton EC90 SLX tubulars w/Vittoria EVO CX's that weight in around 1175gr for the wheels so I should be pretty close in weight to your XL when it's all done.


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

kjmunc,
Sounds awesome! Do you ride tubulars all the time? How do you like them?
I haven't ridden 'tubs' and I'm not sure I want the steep learning curve...I ride on some rough/gravel strewn roads in Colorado Springs.... 

I really enjoy the tubeless option!!


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Chris Keller said:


> kjmunc,
> Sounds awesome! Do you ride tubulars all the time? How do you like them?
> I haven't ridden 'tubs' and I'm not sure I want the steep learning curve...I ride on some rough/gravel strewn roads in Colorado Springs....
> 
> I really enjoy the tubeless option!!


I do actually use tubulars as my everyday tire and have had very little issues. In the five years since I made the jump to tubulars I've only had three flats. During that time I've lived and ridden on rural NC roads, the North Shore of Boston (cobbles, glass, and generally junk) and now sunny SoCal (heaven after the North Shore!) While I don't put in nearly the miles I used to when I raced, I still manage a couple of fast rides a week. Just don't expect to run tires that are designed as super-light race-day only without issues. That's why I normally run Vittoria Pave EVO tires that are overkill for most conditions, but have kept me relatively flat-free! (knock on wood!)

I'm a retro cycling geek so part of me enjoys gluing my own tires, even if they're going on a full carbon, new-era bike. The learning curve is steep, but the difference in comfort/feel is absolutely noticable between clinchers and tubulars. 

I've never tried tubeless but if they're eventually able to replicate the best of both worlds I might have to give them a try.


----------

